# Cabelas Outfitter Wool pants and vest



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I have decided to sell my really nice Cabela's Outfitter Wool pants with Dry Plus lining and a matching vest (not dry plus). 

Pants are size 36R have been worn a few times hunting late season elk and ice fishing, but are in very good condition with no obvious wear. They are such nice pants. These retailed for $179-$189 and I am asking $100 for them. 

Vest is in as new condition. Only worn a few times. Very nice vest, Size Large. Asking $60 for it.

Buy them together for only $145. 

Let me know. Thank you for looking.

FH


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Sold!


----------

